# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Dārgumu meklēšana

## habitbraker

Taakaa daargumu mekeeshanas sezona praktiski ir saakusies, jaasteidz buuveet metaaldetektorus, kas prot atskirt zeltu no bekja.  :: 
Metaldetektors - Tesoro golden sabre klons - TGS light, jeb TGSL
Populaaraakais VLF DIY projekts sheit:http://www.geotech1.com/forums/index.php
Siikumus slinkums staastiit, nedaudz siikaak aprakstiiju geotech forumaa - tur esoshajiem vairaak taas lietas tuvaakas. Jautaajiet - diezgan kaartiigi esmu salasiijies to forumu  :: 
Veel nav pabeigts - tikai pirmaa spole uztiita un viss uz galda veel meetaajas.
Pirmie rezultaati labi - 1ls 25 cm ar paarliecinjoshu signaalu(gaisaa), tajaa pashaa laikaa diskrimineejot dzelzs skruuves un  plakjenes, kaa arii feriita stieniiti, kas simulee zemi. Ir cilveeki, kas sasniegushi 40cm gaisaa un 30 cm zemee ar moneetu (!!!) ar sho detektoru.   ::  
turpinaajums sekos....

----------


## tornislv

Pieņemu, ka Mārim (aa) te būs ko komentēt  ::

----------


## osscar

izskatās ok, kāds racējs esi ? kurš periods tev patīk ? senie laiki , 1. karša, 2.karš ? dārgumi ?  Tur jau ar savi novirzieni - tā kā mums - loģika, audio ut..t.

----------


## habitbraker

Esmu pludmales moneetu un rotaslietu raceejs. Bet, ja godiigi - ir gan azarts pasham taisiit, gan rakt  ::  It iipashi, ja detektors darbiibas un speeju zinjaa ir saliidzinaams ar padaargiem komerciaaliem verkjiem. (labi, nav LCD, target ID, noch...)

----------


## habitbraker

update:


Bija probleemas ar pieskarshanos korpusam (nopuustajaam daljaam) - baigie troksni, kad pieliek pirkstu. Atrisinaaju probleemu, noviileejot kraasu no vairaakaam vietaam, kas saskaraas ar gnd. Citiem vaardiem - korpuss bija iezemeets ar vairakiem savienojumiem.

Ar taadu juutiigu ieriici kaa metāldetektors ljoti labi var izjust nepareiza zemeejuma sekas. Nepareizi iezemeejot spoles ekraanu, vispaar nekas nesanaak. Visur jaaskataas, lai neveidotos nosleegtas cilpas. 

Secinu, ka arii ar audio tas ir tik pat svariihi, jo 14khz tak arii ir audio diapazonaa. +1 zvaignes sleegumam  ::

----------


## karloslv

Malacis! Es šajā lietā pavisam čaiņiks, bet kādreiz varbūt būs brīvāks brīdis šādu projektu uztaisīt. Ieliec varbūt kopējo bildi gala rezultātam!

----------


## JDat

> Malacis! Es šajā lietā pavisam čaiņiks, bet kādreiz varbūt būs brīvāks brīdis šādu projektu uztaisīt. Ieliec varbūt kopējo bildi gala rezultātam!


 ...un atrastos dārgumus arī. Kopā ar mājas adresi.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Pagaidaam spole gaida korpusu. Kitchen floor vacuum forming stilaa  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu kamēr Tu gaidīsi korpusu, tikmēr jau īstā sezona beigsies. Tagad, kamēr nav gara zāle, tak riktīgais rakšanas laiks   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Nu pagaidaam ir kaa ir ar to rakshanu, iisti laika arii nav.
Bet man nepatiik rakt vietaas, kur meedz augt zaale, kautvai iisa, deelj veleenaam. 
Labaak kaadaa priezhu mezaa vai pludmalee  ::

----------


## defs

Es ietu vienu soli tālak un meklētu jūrā,kur viduslaikos konkistadori avarēja ar zeltu no Latīņamerikas  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Es ietu vienu soli tālak un meklētu jūrā,kur viduslaikos konkistadori avarēja ar zeltu no Latīņamerikas


 Tāds plats solis sanāktu   ::

----------


## habitbraker

Ja es taadus soljus vareetu spert, es metaaaldetektoru pats netaisiitu  ::   ::

----------


## juris90

tiiri no zinjkaares kadas lietas ir atrastas? cik daudz piemeram pastaigajot pa pludmali pusi dienas sanak kaut kas jaunaam radio komponenteem? juvelierizstraadajumus kur realizee ss vai lombarts?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Ar shito veel neesmu staigaajis pa aaru, bet pagaajushogad staigaaju ar shito: viewtopic.php?f=32&t=5124

Lieta taada, ka tam impulsniekam nav diskriminaacija - diezgan daudz drazu sanaaca rakt. Pa pludmali paaris reizu tik pastaigaaju - 80% signaalu draza un paareejie signaali siiknauda no 1-20sant.

Ar sho, kas top arii laikam nekaada drazu briiva detekteeshana neiznaaks. Ja diskriminee Al drazu, pazuud arii zelts un spiidiigaas LV moneetas...

----------


## tornislv

Ko tu domā ar vārdu "diskriminācija" ?
Es zinu tikai šo skaidrojumu:
- Tiesību ierobežošana iedzīvotāju daļai rases, tautības, dzimuma, ticības u.c. dēļ.

----------


## ansius

droši vien ka bija domājis diferenciācija...  ::

----------


## arnis

> Ko tu domā ar vārdu "diskriminācija" ?
> Es zinu tikai šo skaidrojumu:
> - Tiesību ierobežošana iedzīvotāju daļai rases, tautības, dzimuma, ticības u.c. dēļ.


 manupraat bija domaajis pareizi -- diskriminee detektoru ar tiesiibu atnjemshanu mekleet Al. 
Vai arii no cita skatu punkta-- diskriminee Al kaa veertiigu metaalu , rada iespaidu, ka Al nav mekleeshanas veerts. 
manupraat autors ir lietojis pareizo vaardu  ::

----------


## Didzis

Veči, kuri pa mežiem staigā, par diskrimināciju suc procesu, kad metāldetektors ieregulēts tā, ka atšķir kādu konkrētu metālu. Principa viss ir pareizi, jo sarūsējušas naglas tiek diskriminētas un netiek izraktas saules gaismā  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Pirmais tests reaalos apstaakljos. Straadaa.  :: 
Pats detektors veel nav tik smuks, lai raadiitu.

----------


## Isegrim

> Ko tu domā ar vārdu "diskriminācija" ?
> Es zinu tikai šo skaidrojumu:
> - Tiesību ierobežošana iedzīvotāju daļai rases, tautības, dzimuma, ticības u.c. dēļ.


 Nu, ar tavu Maskavas izglītību...  ::

----------


## Radioalex

Par to, ko tauta ceļ no zemes ārā var paskatīties šeit:
http://www.kladoiskatel.care.lv/
Pats uztaisīju impulsnieku ar mikrokontrolieri, shēma ņemta no šejienes:
http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=47522
tikai tas diemžēl ir bez metālu atšķiršanas funkcionalitātes jeb diskriminācijas, uzrāda visu pēc kārtas. Citādi vienkāršs kā kirzas zābaks un izmaksas ir 5-15Ls robežās, atkarībā no tā kādus materiālus lieto.

----------


## tornislv

Re ko vēsta Diena, sadomājuši gan, ne? Lāpstas arī derētu aizliegt, pie reizes  :: 

http://www.diena.lv/lat/politics/hot/st ... o-latvijas




> Arheologi un arī pieminekļu aizsardzības institūta pārstāvji domā, ka nesankcionētu arheoloģiju varētu apturēt metāla detektoru aizliegšana vai ļoti stingru regulējumu.

----------


## juris90

> Re ko vēsta Diena, sadomājuši gan, ne? Lāpstas arī derētu aizliegt, pie reizes 
> 
> http://www.diena.lv/lat/politics/hot/st ... o-latvijas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Arheologi un arī pieminekļu aizsardzības institūta pārstāvji domā, ka nesankcionētu arheoloģiju varētu apturēt metāla detektoru aizliegšana vai ļoti stingru regulējumu.


 jā šitas vakar pa tv ari izskaneja. tās ir tīrākās muļķības vienīgais ko viņi var aizliegt, tad tikai oficiāli tirgot metāldetektorus. tagad jau katram 100tajam mājās stāv metāla detektors. a mums vispār nav ko uztraukties, jo nobloķēt interneta adreses ar metāldetektoru shēmām viņi nevar.   ::  aizliedzot tirgot detektorus parādīsies tikai elektroniķiem iespēja nopelnīt   ::

----------


## Didzis

Nedomaju, ka tās lietas ir tik trakā stāvoklī. Neko jau tas metaldetektors nedod. Nu nav mūsu zemīte simtiem noraktu naudaspodu, bet vecu naglu, pudeļu korķu un konservbundžu gan ir daudz. Lai ko atrastu ir jaizrok simtiem bundžu un tikai tad kas nozīmīgs gadās. Kas ir staigajuši ar detektoru, mani sapratīs. Ļoti daudzi metāldetektori stāv stūrī pieslieti bezdarbībā, jo "racējiem" nav izdevies uz sitiena naudas podu atrast un viņi atmetuš nodarbei ar roku. Daudz pie vainas ir arī muzeju darbinieki un vēsturnieki. Viņi uzskata, ka tikai profesionāli vēsturnieki drīkst "lāpstu zemē durt" Tai pat laika varētu kā reizi piesaistīt amatierus racējus, kuri labprāt sadarbotos ar profesionāļiem.  Raidījuma jau pareizi pateica, ka visi atradumi iegulstas muzeju fondos un nav vairāk redzami . Es pats savā pagalmā izraku 13 gadsimta sķēpa uzgali  bez visa detektora. Tad nu muzeja darbinieks bija gatavs to uzreiz vest uz saviem krājumiem. Es gan pateicu, ke ne es to uzgali kalu, ne pazaudēju, tātad nav mans īpašums un ja tas būs izlikts kāda muzeja ekspozīcija brīvai apskatei, tad protams to atdošu, bet ja tas stavēs krājumos, tad man māja to daudz vairak cilvēku apskatīsies. Tā nu šķēpa uzgalis tika oficiāli piereģistrēts un palika pie manis. Ja runa par senām rotaslietām, tad tās sarakt nav īpašu problēmu. Atrod tik kapulauku un roc- ja sirdsapziņa atļauj  ::  . Man neļauj un es nekad kapulaukā nerakšu. Nu kāda starpība, vai rakt savas vecmamiņas kapu vaļā, vai 13 gadsimta kapulauku, kura visdrīzak arī guļ kāds mans sens radinieks. Vārdu sakot, tas jau ir morāles un sircdsabziņas jautajums. Pirk rotas interneta vai Ikšķiles tirgū arī nevienam neiesaku, jo ka tik nesnāk nopirkt savas vec,vec,...... vecmamiņas,  brošu. Rakšana kapulaukā tiešām jāuzskata par melno arheoloģiju. Otra melno racēju kategorija ir idiņi, kuri pēc sevis neaizrok bedres,  atstāj pilnu mežu ar  tukšām alusbundžām un citu šmuci. Tie gan parasti rokas pa karalaika tranšejām un latviešu valoda viņiem nav dzimtā  ::   Tiem gan vajadzētu pautus noraut, lai vairāk nevairojas.

----------


## guguce

Baltu rotas jau krievi rok Karalaučos (prūšu zemē). Ne jau viņu senči... 
Latvijā arī ir daži Naudas kalniņi, kas pa druskai rakāti jau vairākus gadsimtus... 
Bet linu mārki pie viensētām...

----------


## habitbraker

varu paraadiit savas spoles, ja nu Ingusam Silinjam no otra topika interesee  :: Ir testeetas , gan juuraa,gan mezhaa - ljoti,labi, tik nu ljooti darbietilpiigs process.Nav briinums,ka vinjas  parasti sastaada 50% no detektora cenas   ::

----------


## Bladestat

Sveiks! Ko izmantoji spoles aizliešanai?! Epoksīda sveķus?!

----------


## habitbraker

Jaa, divkomponentu epoksiidu, no Latvijas Ķīmijas. Vispaar iisti deriigs shai lietai nav, jo cieteejot svekji sasilst un nedaudz deformee spoles un plastmasas korpusu. Ar to pietek, lai izbalanseetu spoles. Staaveeju toreiz klaat visu cieteeshanas laiku un ar bakstaamo, skatoties oscilii, visu liku piedzinu balansu. Veel miinuss ir gala rezultaata lielais svars. Baltajai urbu aaraa liekos gabalus, bet melnajai pirms aizlieshanas korpusaa liku putuplasta gabalus.

----------


## Bladestat

Dzirdēju, ka var epoksīda sveķiem likt piejaukumu kas samazina svaru un palielina izturību!, Piemēram koka skaidas, plastmasas gabaliņus,...?! Esat ko dzirdējis šajā sakarā?! Arvien tuvāk tas laiks kad pašam vajadzēs izgatavot spoles korpusu, tāpēc jautājums ir aktuāls!

----------

